# He asked for it, lets make him PAY!!!!!!



## hunter-27 (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok guys, OldWrangler (George) wants to suffer, lets make him........... This is his quote: "Today's mail only netted 3 more cards. That's 21 so far. With 6000+ members I was hoping the cards would be coming in by the dozens. Send a card, you might get lucky and we won't have a trip to your part of the country.Today's mail only netted 3 more cards. That's 21 so far. With 6000+ members I was hoping the cards would be coming in by the dozens. Send a card, you might get lucky and we won't have a trip to your part of the country.

Come on guys, it's just 42 cents.

Tell you what I'm gonna do. For every card I get by the end of the month, I'll donate $1 to IAP for each. Now don't send me a 100 cards. This 1 card per penturner. So now you only got 2 weeks to get them in. Now if all 6000+ will send cards and I'll have to get a job to pay the donation money. Make me suffer................."   Here is the original post: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44059

LETS HELP THE IAP EARN SOME EASY MONEY!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 16, 2009)

I did my part today!


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, it seems George has gone over the edge! I sent him mine already, is this deal retroactive? I wonder if anyone has considered that if he's zipping all over the country, how will IAP collect if they send him a $6,000.00 bill? 

George, if you're not in hiding, you may want to delete that post out there!!!!

Dale


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 16, 2009)

This is just a shameless bump to keep this alert active............Come on guys lets give George what he asked for, show him some real support.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Landon....I think!!!

I'll honor this deal and include the 21 who already sent their cards. Only runs to the end of the month. Now I am wondering who my friends really are.

Come on with those cards. I may have to sell these names to some scam bunch. Ought to get about a buck a name. Noooooo, I wouldn't do anything like that....honestly!!!!!!


----------



## JimB (Mar 16, 2009)

I sent mine last week Hope you got it George.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 16, 2009)

George,
I sent you three ... just in case you lose one.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 16, 2009)

I will mail mine in the morning. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 16, 2009)

Mine will go out in the morning!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 17, 2009)

If I had a card, I'd send you one...

Want a cocktail napkin with my name written on it in crayon?   

How about you just email me if you come up toward the frozen north, and want some great fishing!  

Andrew


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 17, 2009)

How about if I write the info on my hand and send you a picture?


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 17, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> How about if I write the info on my hand



Sounds like a date I once had.

Things went really well, and if she had written her info on MY hand, I would have called her back 

heh heh

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 17, 2009)

Nancy, how about one of your Playboy poses. You could write it somewhere more interesting.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 17, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> If I had a card, I'd send you one...
> 
> Want a cocktail napkin with my name written on it in crayon?
> 
> ...


 

Just dont send one with a lipstick kiss on it .. :biggrin:


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 17, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> How about if I write the info on my hand and send you a picture?


 
Dont be cheap on shipping.. send the whole hand.. really freak him out :biggrin:


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 17, 2009)

Sent mine this morning


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 17, 2009)

Ooooh, Ooooh, You guys are killing me. I got another card in todays mail. That makes 22 now.  That $22  is sure gonna help the IAP.

Well, maybe tomorrows mail!!!


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 17, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> Nancy, how about one of your Playboy poses. You could write it somewhere more interesting.


 
Hubby won't let me, George.  Says he wants all of them for himself.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 17, 2009)

Nancy, you gotta sneak one out!!!!


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 17, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> Nancy, you gotta sneak one out!!!!


 
If I do, then Kathy will beat me up when you come down here.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 17, 2009)

George, 

I mailed mine this morning. If you ever get to Tennessee and need some oxygen a wheelchair, hospital bed, diapers or even a bedside commode,
 I can fix you up.:embarrassed:


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 18, 2009)

Whoa!!!! Brian. I may be old and ragged out but I'm not that far gone but I might stop and see how your turning is going.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 18, 2009)

Ooooh help. You guys are killing me....I got 2 more cards today. Now that's up to 24. Guess I won't need a P/T job to make up the money to IAP.


----------



## Darrin (Mar 18, 2009)

Heck, I'm gonna send you a card AND the Dollar.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 19, 2009)

Darrin, I like your thinking. I'll put it in with the $24 I already owe the IAP. Hey guys, I don't want your bank acct. # or pin code, just a business card. Look at this miserable stack I've gotten so far. It is well shy of the 6000 member count. Are you really afraid I might actually camp out on your doorstep?

BTW, some of the cards I've gotten are great....couple that come to mind are Bob Helveston, Gary Nichols and Roy & Diane Robaldo but there are some other good ones too.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 20, 2009)

We are making this toooooooo easy on him.  Consider the investment rate of your 42 cents if he has to pay a buck for every 42 cents we each spend on a stamp.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 23, 2009)

What is the problem with everyone? Every card earns a buck for IAP. I've been out of town and while I was gone I got 3 cards on Friday, 1 on Sat and none today. I now have30 cards and I'm counting several that I had before I made the offer. I won't even have to ask Kathy for the money at this rate. Y'all have a little over a week to send cards in before I cut this off.

I hope I didn't scare y'all off by threating to visit when in your neck of the woods. I probably won't get around to all of you anyways. But send in the cards so I can make a worthwhile donation. I'm gonna cut it off at the end of the month but will count any cards that were mailed before the 31st.

Come on, guys & gals


----------



## mostangrypirate (Mar 24, 2009)

mine just came in the mail the day before yesterday, so mine went out yesterday.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 24, 2009)

What can I say....the Post Office must be boycotting me. All I get are bills and catalogs. It sounds like y'all are sending cards but todays count was a "goose egg". Well you got a week left but I'm not so sure I'm gonna do much good for the IAP. The offer is still open so flood me all at once or not. I thought I had some friends on here but a lot of the guys I was counting on haven't chimed in yet.

I'll let you know tomorrow what comes in.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 25, 2009)

George, I'll send you one of mine tomorrow, I haven't even seen the offer before, I've been a little busy!!


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 25, 2009)

George, thought I'd better check, did you get mine? I sent it a few weeks ago when this first came out. If you didn't, I'll resend.

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 25, 2009)

Cough up another Buck, George....


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 25, 2009)

Dale, got yours. Glenn, not yet.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 25, 2009)

don't forget the new contest!!!
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44814


----------



## mick (Mar 26, 2009)

George I hope that mean ol Post Office didn't lose mine.....I could send one.....or six more......:biggrin:


----------



## scotian12 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi George...I put my card in the mail yesterday. Its a bit of a distance but I hope you get it before you get on the road. All the best for a great trip.   Darrell


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 26, 2009)

Mike, yours is here.   Thanks


----------



## PostalBob (Mar 26, 2009)

*sent mine*

Sent in mine.


----------



## Darrin (Mar 26, 2009)

Sent mine off about a week ago.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 27, 2009)

Darrin,

Got yours and the buck you sent. That will also go to IAP when this is over.

Thanks,    George


----------



## mostangrypirate (Mar 27, 2009)

got me wonderin if mine has showed up.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, guys don't me get a list and start naming names! :tongue:  I know some of the "big dogs" of the site have yet to chime in with their participation.  :biggrin:  Fundraising does not get much easier than this and not many raffles in which you can bring in a great prize package cost only a postage stamp and a business card to enter.   There are several threads going about this.  Pick one and posta message to George, but post importantly get your card in the mail!!! :highfive:


----------



## David M (Mar 27, 2009)

my 42 cents is in ........


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 27, 2009)

Today our long suffering and overworked Post Lady stuggled with delivering me 2 more cards. Thanks to Ben and Keith. Looks like I'll probably never find "Mr. Burls" who sends me a card from one place and lives somewhere else. Maybe if he wins the drawing I should send his prize to the old address. But he's a Texican now so gotta treat him right.

Where are all the other cards. Should be able to get more than 35 out of 6000+ members. And not yet one card from out of the states except one Canadian and that's really just North Texas. I guess the envelope from Japan or the UK is too expensive to waste on this super drawing.


----------



## Larryd (Mar 27, 2009)

Sent mine Wednesday, if the LOML mailed it.  I'm sure she did!


----------



## fafow (Mar 27, 2009)

Guess I need to check out this forum a little more often.  I'm sending mine out today.  I don't fish and am in the middle of a ugly dirty city, and you might get arrested if you go hunting (or be asked to join a gang), but heck, it's only 5 minutes to Dodgers Stadium.  If you plan on spending some time, you better be okay with sharing a house with two big dogs.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 27, 2009)

fafow said:


> Guess I need to check out this forum a little more often.  I'm sending mine out today.  I don't fish and am in the middle of a ugly dirty city, and you might get arrested if you go hunting (or be asked to join a gang), but heck, it's only 5 minutes to Dodgers Stadium.  If you plan on spending some time, you better be okay with sharing a house with two big dogs.



Doesn't everyone live in a house with 2 big dogs....I always have. Mine are old Border Collies and great dogs. Not much for retrieving but if Frisbees had legs, they would herd them back! They can't be beat for speed, agility, intelligence and temperment.

Dodger Stadium....I guess that is almost a good enough reason for living in LA if you had a great paying job too. I have an Ex who was from LA and we spent time visiting her relatives. Nutty folks. She had a sister who stopped doing laundry and dishes because her husband quit mowing their yard. This went on nearly a year. Grass got so long, the neighbors came to complain. The school sent the kids home because they would wear the same dirty clothes for 2 weeks. They had to eat most of their meals out. She is a really good Ex. I was her second husband and have become really good friends with her first. We both agree....she makes a wonderful Ex!!!!  AND I DON'T EVEN WANT TO KNOW WHERE SHE IS ........EVER!!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 27, 2009)

George, I sent mine today, all my card has is the phone number and Etsy web address, Not many people come to my house, I have the standard two large dogs that live in the house Both German Shepherds and 3 more of them in the back yard plus two Mutts,


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 27, 2009)

George,
Only 1 Border collie here, but you gotta be careful of my teenager, he's the one that bites!
(You should get my card Saturday.)


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 27, 2009)

Ron,

We had to get rid of the kids, the dogs were allergic to them.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 28, 2009)

Shameless Bump :wink:


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 28, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> They can't be beat for speed, agility, intelligence and temperment.


 
I'll bet my greyhounds can beat your border collie's in the speed category.  The don't call 'em 40 mile an hour couch potatoes for nothin'.:wink:


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 28, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> I'll bet my greyhounds can beat your border collie's in the speed category.  The don't call 'em 40 mile an hour couch potatoes for nothin'.:wink:



That is one of the few that can out run us. Have you ever watched fly-ball competition. Mostly all BC's and they are really fast and have to run hurdles too and retrieve a ball that is shot in their face. Greyhounds are fast but they are not the Einsteins of the DoggieWorld.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 28, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> That is one of the few that can out run us. Have you ever watched fly-ball competition. Mostly all BC's and they are really fast and have to run hurdles too and retrieve a ball that is shot in their face. Greyhounds are fast but they are not the Einsteins of the DoggieWorld.



Nope that goes to German Shepherds :biggrin: especially this one


----------



## bitshird (Mar 28, 2009)

Goerge, I mailed my card yesterday you should get it by Monday or Tuesday, if it;s postmarked before the 31st it still count I hope,  See why I don't mind being in the dog house, she was 18 months when the first two pictures were taken and 8 weeks old on the third one, she can herd and guard, I wish I'd had the money to have her Schutzen trained, I never had to teach her any thing, it was if she were born knowing what to do, I don;t have to use voice commands, she works on hand signals or I have a clicker, one of her pups weighs 128 pounds and is the most athletic dog I've ever encountered, he's too big for show, but she threw one sable male that is near perfect, 90 pounds broad chest and excellent confirmation, but I'm not well enough trained to show him.The sire of her pups is from Czechoslovakia, the stud fee was 3 hundred and like fools we kept all three. but as soon as I get better I have a Black ans silver male that is beautify and has a great disposition which I;m going to breed her daughter,she just turned 3years old, Wife says no but this one time, I Will get my way, I really like breeding for the sake of bettering the breed, not just doing it for the money. Can you tell I'm bored?? can't even play with my Bit#h and she get very edgy, she's been laying under foot all week,not even enforcing her senior dog status. Funny how attuned most canines are to their masters, she picks up things my wife of 35b years doesn't notice.


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 28, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> Greyhounds are fast but they are not the Einsteins of the DoggieWorld.


 
I don't know. They figured out a way to get the leather couch.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 28, 2009)

Nancy are your dogs track rescues? I knew several folks in Texas the rescued them after their racing careers were over, I think they re neat dogs, I like the brindle coats, They do look nice and comfy.


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yup!  The ones on either end are retired racers.  The one in the middle was a lab/grey mix, so she never got to race, but she put the other two to shame in the back yard.  She'd turn on the afterburners and they wouldn't be able to keep up.

We had to put her down about 6 weeks ago.  Bone cancer.  Now she's racing everyone that have gone over the Rainbow Bridge.  We miss her a lot.

Nancy


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 29, 2009)

I suppose my Wife's PomaPoo does not quite rank as even a dog does it?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 29, 2009)

> I suppose my Wife's PomaPoo does not quite rank as even a dog does it?




Anything smaller then a foot is technically a furry rat, lol.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 29, 2009)

And now back to the subject at hand! FUNDRAISING!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  Get your cards mailed ASAP to George to be eligible for the prizes that are up for grabs.


----------



## hughbie (Mar 29, 2009)

george, ok, i gotta ask like the  others did.........

did my card make it to ya?  my address was handwritten on back


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep, Hugh, your card made it in and it is a real attractive card. I was thinking of listing who's cards I have and am wondering if anyone would object to publishing the list. I could do just first names. I know you want to be in the drawing for sure. The prises are mounting up and it's a good drawing plus the IAP is gonna get in my pocket for some serious cash.....maybe!

Let me know if you want a list.  How about some of you big shots. You can opt out of the drawing if you've got more wood than God (Gary) and just get the $1 donation for the IAP.


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 29, 2009)

I even included a thank you (it was on a 3x5 index card0 after all I did help support the post office LOL


----------



## hughbie (Mar 30, 2009)

george, a list sounds good.....i know your getting plenty of msg's about if and when and did ya get it.......


----------



## RDH79 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi George My card went out today. Should get it in a couple days. Rich H.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 30, 2009)

Now we're crackin. 12 cards today and most with addresses. Many little notes saying to drop by and I very well might. We've a trip later this month going from here to Dallas to OK City to Kansas City to Mt Home, AR and back home. I know a couple of y'all are dead in "harm's way" Depending on time, we are gonna try to stop by a few of ya. Next trip after that is probably to Costa Rica for a couple of weeks. Then a trip either west to AZ or to FL to the Keys for Tarpon fishing. In June we travel to the Hudson River area up the Blue Ridge Pkwy with stops in TN, VA, my home town Annapolis, MD, ending up in Cold Spring, NY. Return is down the coast to GA to visit a BIL in Atlanta. Back across the gulf to home. That is as far as we have some ideas for now. If y'all are along the route and want a 300# penturner on your porch for some lemonade, let me know. You might not like me but Kathy is something to see. She gets me in more places....nice lady.

So the total rises to 53 and I'm starting to wish I hadn't spent $300 with old Bill in AZ but that money is gone and he has shipped more pen stuff.

Thanks,    George


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great to hear George!Now we are talkin!Just hope they keep coming.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 30, 2009)

One more in the mail today George . I sent one of my old ones , just scratched out the old address and wrote in the new one . It'll have to do !! :biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sure am glad George asked for my "help". :biggrin: OK well he didn't but, being a kind soul, volunteered my services.  With some help from some friends, :devil: I think we have this going in the right direction. :drink:


----------



## markgum (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah; I'd like to see a list to make sure it got there and the post office didn't drop it off in a box someplace for a free meal. :biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 31, 2009)

Bumparoo


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm.  It doesn't look like George has been around today.  Maybe he got pinned under a mailbag full of business cards.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 31, 2009)

We got so many threads going I don't know which one to answer.  3 cards today and total is now 57. Stay tuned for more. They are mounting up but well short of the 6000 I thought I was gonna get.  Keep em comin'.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 1, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> We got so many threads going I don't know which one to answer. 3 cards today and total is now 57. Stay tuned for more. They are mounting up but well short of the 6000 I thought I was gonna get. Keep em comin'.


 
Just answer them all, that's what I've been doing. :biggrin:


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 1, 2009)

George needs more cards.  Come on everyone, get those business cards sent.  Deadline is Apr 11th.


----------



## David M (Apr 1, 2009)

did / was there a list of whos all in ? you should have mine by now .


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 2, 2009)

The list is here.http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44948&page=4


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 2, 2009)

Still time to get it in.  HINT HINT!!!


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 3, 2009)

HEY GEORGE!!What is todays card count?


----------

